# 8/19 Giggin report with Flounder Assassin and Midnight Rider



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

Left out with Flounder Assassin around 7:00 p.m. on tuesday night to try and kill a couple fish. Midnight Rider was following behind us. We met Generator Man at the boat ramp. He was riding with Midnight Rider. Weather was great and we had a nice view of some heat lighting off to the north.Visibility was not as good as we hoped for but could have been alot worse. First spot we hit we were able to kill a nice flattie. We continued on for about 3.5 hours totalling 9 flounder in our boat and G-man and Midnight Rider put three in there boat. Generator Man wanted to catch one by hand I think cause we got a report from MR that he was off the boat in the water not sure if his gig was broken but either way he went for a swim.










3 of them were pretty heavy.



















My little Health Inspector making sure I had proper equipment before I started cleaning.










Thanks again toFlounder Assassinfor letting me ride along with him, I had a great time and am looking forward to the next trip.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Good job guys :clap Whatcha doing trying to hand catch flounder for Brandon :letsdrink


----------



## Longbeard (Apr 24, 2008)

those fish do look heavy good job :bowdown


----------



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

Joel, it was Generator Man that was in the water. FA and I could'nt help but chuckel once we knew he was not injured.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Getsome (8/21/2008)*Joel, it was Generator Man that was in the water. FA and I could'nt help but chuckel once we knew he was not injured.


:takephoto :shedevil


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

Getsome it was my pleasure. had a GREAT time!!! and when that call came across the nextel that brandon went swimming i almost fell out of my boat laughing!!! we had some big ones in there!!! i know atleast 3 of them were 20"+ so whens the fish fry?? oke


----------



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

> *FlounderAssassin (8/21/2008)*Getsome it was my pleasure. had a GREAT time!!! and when that call came across the nextel that brandon went swimming i almost fell out of my boat laughing!!! we had some big ones in there!!! i know atleast 3 of them were 20"+ so whens the fish fry?? oke


Saturday the 30th. During the Alabama vs Clemson game.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Getsome (8/21/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *FlounderAssassin (8/21/2008)*Getsome it was my pleasure. had a GREAT time!!! and when that call came across the nextel that brandon went swimming i almost fell out of my boat laughing!!! we had some big ones in there!!! i know atleast 3 of them were 20"+ so whens the fish fry?? oke
> ...


well that figures....i go back to work on the 28th. oh well...have to catch the next one :letsdrink


----------



## whitebc13 (Aug 5, 2008)

Nice mess of fish!!:clap


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

They all look heavyto me. Good job!!:clap:clap:clap

I'm going tonight before the rain ruins the weekend.


----------



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

Good luck DFA, call me if you need help.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

WTG Guys


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

I agree with DFA. They look pretty thick to me to!!! :clap Those kind make a extra crunch when you drive it through them!!!


----------

